# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  John Paul's crush

## true.moon

I read in Sugar that John Paul lied that he fancied Sarah and he is revealed to have a crush on someone else?
Is this true??
If so does anyone know who??

----------


## Katy

The rumours going around are on another thread i think, which are that its actually craig and hes gay.

----------


## true.moon

O ok i didn't see the other threads. Gay?? really? wow i did'nt see that coming  :EEK!:

----------


## Katy

I could actually if its true. I mean the whole way he acted with Hannah. and the picture of craig by the side of the bed. So far its all speculation.

----------


## babyblue

I thought hannah would have clocked it when she saw the pic on the bed...

----------


## Footie_Chick

It is craig as he was trying to tell him the other night, how he felt about him but he wouldn't listen and made out that JP was in love with Hannah and was scared so that why he said he liked someone else. 
But last night episode proved more with them both trying to make up with Sarah and Hannah, even though he didn't want to.

----------


## Abbie

Yep I think it has been quite obvious form the point where he had the coversation with craig and then craig came up with the idea that he is in love with Hannah and scared. I mean If he isnt gay I have no idea what is going on.

----------

